# Replacing wife's ride - opinions please



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

My wife currently drives an 02 Discovery SE-7 (7 passenger). It's off warranty in 8 months, which is a bad thing for Land Rovers. They frequent the shop regularly. Never needed to be towed or anything, but it's had plenty of pricey repairs. She's also discouraged with the $70 fill-ups as of late.

Her ultimate wish list appears to be: smaller, awd, fuel efficient (better than the 14-15 she gets), quick, sporty, butt warmers, sunroof, manual tranny, and she really likes the BMW sport seats versus the non-sport versions. Other than that, there isn't much, other than the now mostly standard creature comforts.

We want to spend between $28k and $35k

We've driven the following:

New Passat AWD V-6 Wagon - She was expecting a more car-like feeling, and didn't get it. I think she thinks a "car-like feeling" is a BMW-like feeling, which are 2 different things. $32,200

CPO Audi A4 Avant Quattro (3.0) - She likes this car, but says she really wanted a manual tranny. She doesn't like the seats that much too. Gas mileage was OK.. Averages 21 mpg or so. $34,900

CPO X3 3.0 - She likes these, but she wants to buy locally, and they cannot find a 3 liter sport with manual tranny. She also is listening to my gripe about them... I hate that BMW cheaped out by not painting the lower half of the car. $35,900

CPO 325iT - can't find any 325xiT's locally with sport and manual tranny, but she's driven a sport/premium 325iT with step, and loved it. Since the last 3 cars that she's had have been SUV's w/awd, I am leaning towards us needing one awd vehicle up here just south of Boston. The 325iT would be a major compromise in my opinion (no manual and no awd) - $32,900


The CPO deal from either Audi or BMW adds 2 years to the existing warranty, and up to 100k miles, which is great, seeing the cars we're looking at are generally under 10k miles. However, I've mentioned that we could order a new Audi 2.0 Avant Quattro configured the way we want for $33k, or a e90 325xiT with ZSP, butt warmers for $36k. With new cars, you lose the extra 2 years warranty. She drives about 20-25k miles a year. So that's a concern.

We don't want an SUV, she wouldn't even get out of the car at Suburu dealership after seeing the Tribeca, and she's a little bit of a car snob, not as bad as I am though. 

I think she has an excellent wish list, and I'd like to ask your opinions about our choices/options. Thanks!! I know it's a longish post.


----------



## gwells67 (Jun 20, 2003)

I would look into trying european deliverly on an '06 325 wagen with sport and cold weather packages. Add in a night's hotel, a cheap plane ticket, and $1,500 dealer profit and you are still under $34K-$35k. Extended warranty can be added once you are at 50k miles for another $2k if needed.

Then you have the new car you want with the options you want for the price you want. The only sacrifice is that you need to fly over the Munich for a weekend


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

gwells67 said:


> I would look into trying european deliverly on an '06 325 wagen with sport and cold weather packages. Add in a night's hotel, a cheap plane ticket, and $1,500 dealer profit and you are still under $34K-$35k. Extended warranty can be added once you are at 50k miles for another $2k if needed.
> 
> Then you have the new car you want with the options you want for the price you want. The only sacrifice is that you need to fly over the Munich for a weekend


I'd love to, but I just got back from my ED on the e90 not too long ago, and you have to wait.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

LarryN said:


> I'd love to, but I just got back from my ED on the e90 not too long ago, and you have to wait.


 I'll sell you my 325iT sp/pp...


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

LarryN said:


> I'd love to, but I just got back from my ED on the e90 not too long ago, and you have to wait.


Is it safe to assume your wife is a second person?? :dunno: :yikes: If so I think she could acquire title.


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

Larry:

Just a thought. For fun, take your wife for a Mini Cooper S test ride. I know you wish for AWD but the car is a blast. Then with the money you save in gas and initial cost, you can get her some extra 16' rims with Bridgestone Blizzack snow tires for the winter.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

LarryN said:


> My wife currently drives an 02 Discovery SE-7 (7 passenger). It's off warranty in 8 months, which is a bad thing for Land Rovers. They frequent the shop regularly. Never needed to be towed or anything, but it's had plenty of pricey repairs. She's also discouraged with the $70 fill-ups as of late.
> 
> Her ultimate wish list appears to be: smaller, awd, fuel efficient (better than the 14-15 she gets), quick, sporty, butt warmers, sunroof, manual tranny, and she really likes the BMW sport seats versus the non-sport versions. Other than that, there isn't much, other than the now mostly standard creature comforts.
> 
> ...


I bought my wife a Subaru Outback this past June.

We LOVE this car!! It's got great steering, strong brakes, meticulous fir and finish and you can get it in many trim levels from well equipped base to high zoot LL Bean.

We checked out everything in the range, but the Subie won out.

Some highlights: Nice interior and materials - beautifully lit a night. Seat warmers, all the airbags the women like. Lots of power from the boxer engine, fun to drive (nice steering wheel).

Give it a look, I can't say enough good things (and I'm a car guy).

Ed


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

You are going to have trouble finding some of those with a manual. Have you considered a CPO E39 wagon? No awd but with snows she should be alright. You may want to look at the Volvo XC70 also.


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Waiting aitn't necessarily so...*

There is a pool of cars in Germany and the dealer ED person can check it and see if anything is close to what you want. THe cars are usually available in less than 2 weeks, but CANNOT be customized.



LarryN said:


> I'd love to, but I just got back from my ED on the e90 not too long ago, and you have to wait.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

glenmal said:


> There is a pool of cars in Germany and the dealer ED person can check it and see if anything is close to what you want. THe cars are usually available in less than 2 weeks, but CANNOT be customized.


It's not the build wait I was concerned with, it's that BMWNA only allows people to do ED's every 6 months.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Thanks for all the opinions guys!

I'll have her at least drive the Outback Wagon, as I did before. As for the 5er wagon and the mini, I tried that route already. The old Cinderella story, one shoe to big, one shoe too small.

She did just call that she found a non-CPO 325xiT Steel Gray (non-BMW dealer) with 13k miles. Waiting for a call back from the salesperson for specs on that car. Seems like what we're looking for is a very rare bird. I hope it has sport and is in decent shape. If it does, I think we may have found a keeper... Well, we don't even know what they're asking for it yet.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Larry,

As you know, we just bought my wife a CPO '04 Golf GLS. While I was at the VW dealership, I test drove the new 2.0T Passat. I came out quite impressed with the design, comfort, and performance. And the seats look and feel very nice. It was an auto but I believe it comes standard with a 6-speed manual.

It is currently only in Sedan form right now - and quite roomy I thought - but I believe the Wagon is coming out very soon. You could check with a Mass VW dealer. A nicely equipped one would probably be in the high 20's.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

FrenchBoy said:


> Larry,
> 
> As you know, we just bought my wife a CPO '04 Golf GLS. While I was at the VW dealership, I test drove the new 2.0T Passat. I came out quite impressed with the design, comfort, and performance. And the seats look and feel very nice. It was an auto but I believe it comes standard with a 6-speed manual.
> 
> It is currently only in Sedan form right now - and quite roomy I thought - but I believe the Wagon is coming out very soon. You could check with a Mass VW dealer. A nicely equipped one would probably be in the high 20's.


Thanks Nicolas! I would love it if those were out now. They look a LOT like the new A6, except without the fussy grill. I saw many new passats in Germany, and I thought they looked reallly nice. The 2.0T is good for 200 hp, and is the same one that's in the A4 and A3, iirc. We looked at the current new passat wagon, and it just didn't do it for her. I think we need to get something sooner than VW's timeline is for the new wagon though. Also, they don't bring the 4motion models out until a yr later, historically.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

EdCT said:


> I bought my wife a Subaru Outback this past June.
> 
> We LOVE this car!! It's got great steering, strong brakes, meticulous fir and finish and you can get it in many trim levels from well equipped base to high zoot LL Bean.


I recently had to part company with my '99 528iT after a string of problems that would have cost too much to repair. I ended up getting an Outback 2.5i auto for my commute car. It's a nice little car; it gets 28-30mpg and holds about as much as the 528 in the cargo area. As Ed said, the fit and finish is very good. An additional $2000 off the negotiated price for buying an '05 didn't hurt either.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

FrenchBoy said:


> Larry,
> 
> As you know, we just bought my wife a CPO '04 Golf GLS. While I was at the VW dealership, I test drove the new 2.0T Passat. I came out quite impressed with the design, comfort, and performance. And the seats look and feel very nice. It was an auto but I believe it comes standard with a 6-speed manual.
> 
> It is currently only in Sedan form right now - and quite roomy I thought - but I believe the Wagon is coming out very soon. You could check with a Mass VW dealer. A nicely equipped one would probably be in the high 20's.


That is one ugly center stack.

Larry, what about an A3? It's basically a wagon. Too small?


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

Larry, 

A guy at work just bought a new Subaru Tribeca SUV. I rode in it once, seemed OK. I'm not sure about the syling, the rear end is kinda weird, but it's another option at least.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

j2 said:


> Larry,
> 
> A guy at work just bought a new Subaru Tribeca SUV. I rode in it once, seemed OK. I'm not sure about the syling, the rear end is kinda weird, but it's another option at least.


I thought he said his wife does not want another SUV. In fact...



LarryN said:


> We don't want an SUV, she wouldn't even get out of the car at Suburu dealership after seeing the Tribeca, and she's a little bit of a car snob, not as bad as I am though.


:stickpoke


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

swchang said:


> I thought he said his wife does not want another SUV.


Gee, thanks for pointing that out.

I'm sure I'm not the only one around here who doesn't read posts all the way through.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

swchang said:


> That is one ugly center stack.
> 
> Larry, what about an A3? It's basically a wagon. Too small?


I think she would definitely want one. She likes the looks of it, and even though it's a bit small, it's definitely doable. Problem is, no quattro out yet. I rented one in Germany a couple months ago, and it rocked with the 2.0l turbo diesel.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

LarryN said:


> We don't want an SUV, she wouldn't even get out of the car at Suburu dealership after seeing the Tribeca, and she's a little bit of a car snob, not as bad as I am though.


Excellent! I agree, I think that is the dorkiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

EdCT said:


> Nothing wrong with the new Ody, man, I got in one at the Honda dealership, it was loaded and had a sticker of 40g's,......... it was beautiful, the ultimate road-trip vehicle.
> 
> Ed


I thought it was ultimate road-trip vehicle (my brother has one) until my brother-in-law got a brand new Toyota Sienna Limited. That thing is AWESOME. The navi systems in both are so much more superior to BMW's.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> I thought it was ultimate road-trip vehicle (my brother has one) until my brother-in-law got a brand new Toyota Sienna Limited. .


My wife's cousin is busy making babies, she's had three since February of '01. She and her husband just got a Sienna - the awd model.

I'll get to check it out in a week or so when we all go apple picking!

Ed


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

If I had to go minivan, I think I'd prefer an R500 or V-series...


----------

